# Ideas for DX after life as a phone...?



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

This topic may sound a bit strange, but I'm wondering what people have done/plan to do once they have upgraded to a new phone after using the DX. Ideally, I'd like to use it for multimedia/music purposes but I'm wondering if there have ever been any ROMs or anything similar that could perhaps save some internal storage space or increase battery life by getting rid of the "data" and phone aspects of the device. I do have the official Motorola car and home/multimedia docks so I can still find some realistic uses for my DX (especially if I'm trying to save battery on my new S3) but I wanted to see if anyone has ever done this and what ideas people may have. I realize that battery life could potentially be significantly better with no data usage (aside from occasional wi-fi) though, to be honest, I don't even know if what I'm asking about is even technically possible (i.e- creating a ROM for this purpose only) but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask. Thanks!


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

My other X is a wifi device and sometimes music player in my car. I also tinker with it on a regular basis since there is no pressure.


----------



## tonm156 (Jul 26, 2011)

I use mine as a alarm clock because it is louder than my new nexus.


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. For those still using their phones for some purpose (including the above posts), did you revert it back to stock or decide to keep a custom ROM on it? I'm currently using MIUI though since I don't really need any of the features it offers anymore I figure I'm better off going back to the factory setting. Thanks again.

(S3 just arrived in middle of typing!! Finally!)


----------



## VivaLaCam92 (Apr 11, 2012)

my gs3 will be arriving in the next week or so & when it does i was planning on doing exactly what you said but with a twist... sbfing to .605 & flashing liberty 3 v2 but then going into the file system & deleting all the unnecessary bloatware & doing things such as disabling the radio & other things with a little under clocking & under volting on a fresh extended battery so it'll be used as a media device & a media device only.


----------



## kpate96 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am planning on doing the same thing. I just got a gs3 and will be using my DX as a media player. I want to maximize the battery life on Wifi. Is there a good ROM for that? Also I rom that pulled out all of the Cell guts would be great...... does that exist?

I am currently on 621 factory.


----------



## kpate96 (Jul 10, 2012)

One other comment.... I have been running verizon stock 621 for a while and have always had WIFI issues... enought that I disabled it and used only 3g.
Works and then drops. Only way to bring it back up is to disable Wifi and then reenable.

Do most of the custom ROMs fix the issues with WIFI?


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

I actually had mine on Froyo for a few weeks. Now it's on 605 with bits of 621. Stripped out, the battery life is excellent.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

My friend who owns a DX upgraded to a Rezound. He will be giving me his DX which is on 621. Mine is still on 605 so It will be my first time dealing with 621. I may use his phone into development as I may get into theming soon. Been to busy with school lately though. I would take every bit of bloat i can and take out radio parts to maximize battery life and use it for music and movies.


----------



## innesness (Mar 11, 2012)

Definitely the kid angle. Spare DXs make great micro-playstations for your kids (10yrs and younger) since pretty much all the good old titles work on them. Keeps them happy at the pediatrician, and funny that they render PSPs & iPods completely obsolete at a fraction of the price. My kids have never asked me for any of these fancy new handhelds (PS Vita, Nintendo 3DS) floating around either--doubt they even _know_ about them, haha.

Plus they've got fully functional phones--they can contact you anytime and you don't mind them breaking in a mishap. Same concept as buying a crappy Hyundai/Neon as a "first" or "starter" car for your 17 yr old princess just learning to drive.

*And *there's the added benefit of being able to pick the DX up yourself every here and there for a little gaming nostalgia. Given their sound performance & hardware, large screens and relatively rugged exteriors making them somewhat hard to break, DXs are always useful to have laying around the house IMO.


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

I haven't retired my X, but I have a D2G that I mostly use as a remote for my Netgear NeoTV and let the kids play Angry Birds on.


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

I still use my DX but I gave up on Ice Cream Sandwich, ruined my battery, couldn't hold a charge, so I just fully retired and went to official 621. Surprisingly I'm getting better battery with 621, so our phones(Droid X) are better off with Gingerbread. I have a upgrade with Verizon but I'm not sure when to use it, I was going to wait for the Galaxy S3 but then I would lose my unlimited everything plan with Verizon. So until they let me keep it , I'll put a otterbox case onto my droid x and keep it as long as I can.

Later Rootzwiki Community 
Droid Forever


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> My friend who owns a DX upgraded to a Rezound. He will be giving me his DX which is on 621. Mine is still on 605 so It will be my first time dealing with 621. I may use his phone into development as I may get into theming soon. Been to busy with school lately though. I would take every bit of bloat i can and take out radio parts to maximize battery life and use it for music and movies.


Is there any software/app or anything similar that exists which could automate the removal of radio related files or do you just have to go through and delete them manually? I would be interested in doing this though I obviously don't want to accidentally delete any vital system files that aren't specific to the radio. Thanks.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I plan on using my dx as a media and games console lol. I can't choose between VXR or liberty reloaded roms. Both get amazing battery life because they are GB buy I may be biased because I am the dev for those roms currently lol. Still they both have the best battery life you can get from a custom rom.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

SlothlyDX said:


> I plan on using my dx as a media and games console lol. I can't choose between VXR or liberty reloaded roms. Both get amazing battery life because they are GB buy I may be biased because I am the dev for those roms currently lol. Still they both have the best battery life you can get from a custom rom.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I'm (obviously) not a dev and I know little to nothing about the subject, so apologies if this question is rediculous...
Would it even be possible to develop a ROM that completely stripped away any phone/radio functions? I imagine if it was possible, that the extra RAM and internal storage would be beneficial but I don't know if those parts are required for creating a ROM (or it may just not be worth the time/truoble figuring it out). Thanks for the response.


----------



## aedjordan (Jul 16, 2012)

I plan to use my DX as a home phone using voip. As well as using it to stream media. Its such a great machine it would kill me to get rid of it. I have a GT-7+ and It cant do half of what my DX can.


----------



## aedjordan (Jul 16, 2012)

Drocka said:


> I still use my DX but I gave up on Ice Cream Sandwich, ruined my battery, couldn't hold a charge, so I just fully retired and went to official 621. Surprisingly I'm getting better battery with 621, so our phones(Droid X) are better off with Gingerbread. I have a upgrade with Verizon but I'm not sure when to use it, I was going to wait for the Galaxy S3 but then I would lose my unlimited everything plan with Verizon. So until they let me keep it , I'll put a otterbox case onto my droid x and keep it as long as I can.
> 
> Later Rootzwiki Community
> Droid Forever


If you pay full price for a new phone or purchase a reconditioned verizon phone and add it to your plan you still keep your unlimited data. You only loose the data if you take an upgrade deal through verizon.
There's still hope


----------



## H22W (Jul 5, 2012)

We set ours up on wifi as a baby monitor camera.

Streaming video isn't the quality as recorded video. Trying to figure out what the issue might be.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

H22W said:


> We set ours up on wifi as a baby monitor camera.
> 
> Streaming video isn't the quality as recorded video. Trying to figure out what the issue might be.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What application are you using?

IP Cam usually gives me good quality, and it has different qualities and resolutions to choose from.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

I think I'm going to wait until XBMC releases their official Android app and then will sbf my phone back to stock (currently running MIUI) and use it just for multimedia purposes. Does anyone know of any guides or threads that detail what can be deleted/removed if a device will no longer be used as a phone? Thanks.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

goodwidp said:


> I think I'm going to wait until XBMC releases their official Android app and then will sbf my phone back to stock (currently running MIUI) and use it just for multimedia purposes. Does anyone know of any guides or threads that detail what can be deleted/removed if a device will no longer be used as a phone? Thanks.


This is more a reply to your earlier question, but you can easily disable the radio by accessing the hidden dialer menu. This isn't the same as airplane mode, instead of giving an airplane in the status bar it will just show the signal bars with an X. If you want to remove those you could easily just edit the framework-res and delete the .pngs


----------

